# Mule kicking out at horses and people - playful or malicious?



## Ladycelia (Jan 18, 2013)

You need to stop him doing it NOW. Carry a crop or similar and correct immediately--within seconds if at all possible. If you wait, he won't know why you whacked him. Mules do take aim--and right now it may seem that he's mostly playful, but trust me, if he decides to hurt you, he will, and you need to establish boundaries.


----------



## Bondre (Jun 14, 2013)

Ladycelia, you're right! Except his behaviour doesn't seem playful by now. Normally I carry a crop (except of course the other day when he got me) and use it if he kicks, even though that normally means a cross-country pursuit! But after a few circles at canter to get him in range, I'm not sure if he really knows what the whack is all about.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladycelia (Jan 18, 2013)

*Two words: Buggy Whip*



Bondre said:


> Ladycelia, you're right! Except his behaviour doesn't seem playful by now. Normally I carry a crop (except of course the other day when he got me) and use it if he kicks, even though that normally means a cross-country pursuit! But after a few circles at canter to get him in range, I'm not sure if he really knows what the whack is all about.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



It will give you more range.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I would never have anything running loose with me on a trail…but that is just me. I also would carry something more like a lunge whip, not a crop. I would never get close enough to his hind end to use a crop, and yes, he needs to IMMEDIATELY and briefly think he is going to DIE. Yell, scream, run at him cracking that whip. You could even set him up so that you can "catch him in the act" also.


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

Disrespectful is the word. I agree with carrying a lunge whip out with you. My mare used to kick out at people in the field and she aimed a kick I'd run at her screaming bloody murder with the whip. Tossing snow balls at her worked, too  I wouldn't leave him loose on the trails either. If he has to come, then I think the safest route would be to pony him, but if you can, leave him behind.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Is the mule halter broke yet? If not, that's where I would start. Then you could pony him on rides. 

It's one thing for him to be playful or disrespectful with the other horses. They will put him in line at some point. When you are involved, he needs to learn that it's not acceptable. You can set those boundaries and he will figure that out as other horses do. Again, if he isn't halter broke, do it. Whenever you are near him, put his halter on and show him how he's suppose to act. 

We have an Appy. When I first started him, he didn't understand that it was not playtime when being rode. He would try to nip at my wife's horse, who was/is his pasture playmate and buddy. It just takes time, effort and correction. Just like everything else.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Even if its "playful" now you NEVER want him to think making contact, kicking, biting, crowding, pushing, etc is okay. There is a VERY fine line in the sand between playing and dominating.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Get a 5 foot buggy whip or stock whip. A longe whip is unworkable horseback but a 5 foot stock whip handles very well.

He has made a game of this, but it is not a very good one. I, also, would not any loose stock running along. It is a very good place for him to develop really bad habits.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think in Spain or some places, it is more common to allow the young stock to run freely alongside the mother or other mounted horses when out riding. the mule colt is pretty young still. can you pony a 4 month old ?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I'd give him a good what as he's lining up to kick to remind him to keep his distance.


----------



## Bondre (Jun 14, 2013)

I think you're all right about not taking him loose on the trails any more. It was ok when he was a baby and trotted along behind mum, but as Cherie says, he's invented this game and he's getting out of hand. And loose on the trail it's hard to correct him properly.
He isn't happy about going on a lead yet, perhaps when he learns that I can take him out with us. But in the meantime I like the idea of setting him up a couple of times and teaching him a lesson he won't forget! I've read that mules are very bright - let's see if he clicks quick that kicking is not funny.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Also don't wait for the actual kick before you correct him! Correct the thought of kicking even before the action! When he starts to turn his butt toward you (or your other horses when you are standing nearby) or look over his shoulder like he is going to do it yell, scream, chase, smack with a whip. Make him think that the world is going to end when he even THINKS about kicking when a human is present. It is disrespectful whenever he turns his butt toward you or another person even if he doesn't kick.

I would certainly work on getting him leading well. There is no reason a four month old colt shouldn't know how to lead well, be touched all over, and pick up all four feet.


----------



## Bondre (Jun 14, 2013)

Yes, I started anticipating his kicks and giving him a warning shout and he's learning fast. He doesn't do it any longer when I'm riding with him loose. He gave his poor mother a clout on the nose the other day when she was grazing, and she gave him what for !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

